# Cornwall Creek Flooding Campsites



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone know of any campsites on this body of water? It was talked about in another thread, but no one knows the names of any of the sites. I would really like to go there this summer, and would like find a water front camp site if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

According to the picture on fishweb, it is day use only. No camping.
http://www.fishweb.com/maps/pigeon/cornwall/index.html


----------

